# Looking for mini Nubians in New England



## Jennyleehill (Sep 26, 2013)

I am a homesteader in NH looking for two mini Nubians, the younger the better, to have as pets.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think I have seen any mini Nubians around... I know a friend of mine was thinking of starting some... They just don't have a Nubian yet lol! 
But I will keep an ear out for you


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I know someone in Maine that has a mini Nubian buck. young.... could be made a wether.


----------



## Jennyleehill (Sep 26, 2013)

How much would they be selling him for? What color is he? Where in Maine?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Journeys end farm on face book. I think they have a website too.....and they post to craigs list


----------

